
Bliss: $0 upfront flights anywhere - superfreek
https://www.bliss.flights/
======
Jeremy1026
So, this company seems SUPER deceptive. I've been trying to get a hold of them
to ask some questions but their chat "agent" never replies. Here are some of
the things I've noticed:

When you join the waitlist you are told that:

    
    
      An average social media post sends 20 visits.
    

But then they'll send you an email later saying:

    
    
      All it takes is a quick tweet or Facebook post. You’d be surprised! An average post sends 50 visits.
    

In your confirmation email that you've joined the waitlist you are given a
position in line:

    
    
      We’ve received your invitation request and added you to our waiting list. There are currently 9509 people ahead of you.
    

That email has a link in it to check your status:

    
    
      https://www.bliss.flights/confirmation?has_data=true&email_confirmed=true&maitre_subscriber_id=sub_22fa1b6dbcb6&points=0&maitre_code=5313-6b6c1f45&email=jeremy1026@gmail.com&position=9509
    

Notice the end there, "&position=9509", if you visit that link, it tells me my
position is 9909 though. In fact, you can change position to any number you
want, and the site will add 400 to it, artificially moving you back in line,
presumably to trick you into sharing your referral link.

------
rkwasny
Buying flights on an instalment plan .... what's next buying fancy dinner with
a 20 year payment plan?

I am really not sure this is solving a problem or making life worse for some
people. Like payday loans.

------
The_Thinker
They appear to have pretty good design, could see how this is useful for
people who can't afford expensive flights but not sure how they're making
money in the long-term when they claim to have 0% apr. Booking commissions
maybe? Isn't that how expedia/kayak makes money?

~~~
jack7kim
yes that's how expedia and kayak make money

